# Weird Question



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was picking up a Doordash order tonight and a guy walked up and asked who I drive for. I told him Doordash. He said OK thanks and walked away.

what the hell was that about? He wasn’t wearing the restaurant’s uniform so I don’t think he was an employee. It was a normal pickup with no issues so I can’t imagine he would call to complain about anything.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

maybe he was a driver for another platform that had a question hoping you could help?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I was picking up a Doordash order tonight and a guy walked up and asked who I drive for. I told him Doordash. He said OK thanks and walked away.
> 
> what the hell was that about? He wasn't wearing the restaurant's uniform so I don't think he was an employee. It was a normal pickup with no issues so I can't imagine he would call to complain about anything.


LIE NEXT TIME !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every time someone asks me an intrusive question my reply is “why do you ask”?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Me: _"I drive for Nunya."_
Him: _"Nunya?"_
Me: _"Nunya damn business!"_


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You must not have been wearing your snazzy Grubhub driver shirt. You know, the collared red one.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I always tell them i work for the secret service


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> maybe he was a driver for another platform that had a question hoping you could help?


Maybe


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> I always tell them i work for the secret service


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I've been asked that but usually when I drop off either by someone who thinks I deliver from a specific restaurant and want a menu or by someone who is looking for a job.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’ve had questions like that from other drivers. Usually it’s a “having a busy day?”or back when UE was having tip problems it was to discuss that. 
People getting all defensive over a simple question crack me up.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 507065


Are all of them related to each other?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I just tell them I’m here to steal random people’s food.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I was picking up a Doordash order tonight and a guy walked up and asked who I drive for. I told him Doordash. He said OK thanks and walked away.


As someone who is not only an active driver but also works with GrubHub now and then on a consulting basis in addition to speaking to sales people on other platforms, I can tell you this was no mistake.

I can vouch that GrubHub has employees that do go out and investigate other drivers. Most of the reasons are for lateness. Then they report back and you either get deactivated in most cases or in certain cases, just a reminder E-Mail. This is not my opinion or speculation, this is fact. I had one of these guys try and catch me one time when I was heading out to my car (yea I was running late). Sitting in his pickup truck, asks me how GrubHub was working out for me. However, I already knew his game. Told him I knew so and so (basically head of regional dispatch and his boss) and told him I would like to see his GrubHub employee credentials. The guy sped off like a bat out of hell and blew through a stop sign in the process. I called my people at GrubHub and they got back to me in a few hours. They confirmed it was one of them, and apologized (apologized because I am consistently under contract with them and help them out a lot and they should know better).

Same thing happened to me at DoorDash. The <blank> bag parked right next to me and waited. I saw him pull up while I was in the restaurant picking up food (yes I was running late and app stacking). I walk out to my car and he gets out and asks me how I was doing. Tries to be all friendly. Tells me he is a new driver. I put the delivery bag in my car then walked over to him and called him out on his bullsh*t right away. I told him I already know he works out of so and so office (I know where their secret office in located because the sales team also runs out of there) and I demanded his name and why he was investigated me. He just smiled and said that I will see and left. Next morning, I got one of those nasty warnings about lateness. I called the market sales director and told him to relay a message for me that if they send someone out to investigate me again, I will ask a lot of the restaurants i do consulting work for and have had set up the DD account to go offline. He apologized and I didn't care.

So at least for GrubHub and DoorDash I can vouch and they are out there. I have no doubt in my mind the OP was being investigated. Always check your surroundings. They are never out checking on one person. They have a list and get info on where you are and where you are going.

You know how the typical driver will show up and do a pickup. People lingering or acting "different" from a regular driver, like looking at bags then looking around and leaving, is a tell tale sign they are checking you or someone else out.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The Jax said:


> As someone who is not only an active driver but also works with GrubHub now and then on a consulting basis in addition to speaking to sales people on other platforms, I can tell you this was no mistake.
> 
> I can vouch that GrubHub has employees that do go out and investigate other drivers. Most of the reasons are for lateness. Then they report back and you either get deactivated in most cases or in certain cases, just a reminder E-Mail. This is not my opinion or speculation, this is fact. I had one of these guys try and catch me one time when I was heading out to my car (yea I was running late). Sitting in his pickup truck, asks me how GrubHub was working out for me. However, I already knew his game. Told him I knew so and so (basically head of regional dispatch and his boss) and told him I would like to see his GrubHub employee credentials. The guy sped off like a bat out of hell and blew through a stop sign in the process. I called my people at GrubHub and they got back to me in a few hours. They confirmed it was one of them, and apologized (apologized because I am consistently under contract with them and help them out a lot and they should know better).
> 
> ...


Weird thing is this guy only asked who I was driving for. No other questions. I had a pizza bag, but it wasn't a Doordash bag.

I don't know how they expect us to stay on time when they're giving us stacked orders and we have to wait at the restaurant


----------

